# rusty, rusty rust rust rust



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

another option was to liberally spray the connection without disturbing it with rust converter.. yes putting head in sand approach.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

If you've solved the corrosion source, I don't see a problem with removing the ground, cleaning off any corrosion remaining, and re-grounding.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

without disturbing things, I don't know how badly the nut is corroded to remove/refit and also how the connector to the nut is, now problems at the moment, but not sure how that will last, if left, and dont wnna make things worse.

it would take out 3 coil pack earths if i screw something up

meebe I'll take some pics, but i have to strip a few things out first PITA

I guess I'm trying to find out if I cant remove all the corrusion if rust convertor will be ok and electrically sound ?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm not seeing how you're going to worsen the situation, but then we're not seeing what you have either. It sounds like this is not at the battery, and instead a grounding bolt or stud elsewhere. If it's a bolt, you remove the bolt, clean the surfaces with a wire brush and sand paper, clean, or preferably replace the bolt, clean the wire lugs or whatever you have with a small wire brush and/or sand paper, clean, or again preferably replace the nut, then coat everything with Vaseline, other light grease, or your battery stuff. If it's a stud, same thing except that you can't remove it so will have to just clean it, shouldn't have to worry about the connection because it's probably tacked in place.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

lets see a pic of the offender


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

hey guy's, as I said I have to do a top end strip down, "BUT" I found a good picture on line
ignore the red arrow, the blue marking shows the 2 wells, both were filled with water, about 2", the brown wire has a small nut and all covered in a yellow rust

It's breaking something due to rust and not being able to get a good connection afterwards that I'm worried about


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

there doesnt look like too much wiggle room, to strip back to a good connection


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

You can remove the nut and clean the terminals with a small wire brush or piece of emery cloth if you wish, but I don't see it as necessary. And I do not think that those are ground wires, nor that is a ground bolt, but rather a sensor, possibly temperature, hard to say, particularly not knowing what engine it is, but it's quite likely that it had some manner of tint to it when it was new. I'm pretty thorough when it comes to maintaining or repairing vehicles, and it's nothing I would fret over.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry, my old noggin is sometimes slow to let things sift through, but happened to think to mention that I know you said the picture is from the internet, so maybe yours looks worse, and maybe yours does warrant some cleaning, but the rest of what I said stands, still think it's a sensor and that it quite likely did not look like you maybe think it should have from the gitgo, so at the most I would still advise just taking the nut loose, clean it up a little bit, and stop at that.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

Hey Dex, there are 6 coil packs, with 3 cables coming out of each coil connector, 2 brown and 1 white, and the 6 coils are daisy chain together, the "earth" appears to be looped at 2 or 3 different places in between each coil pack. I think it's eventually looped back to an earth or back to the DME.

I only had 1 coil back error code (for that specfic coil back) so there is some connectivity and is not effecting all of them, I remember I have a video on line
I've grabbed them below. Thoes are 1,2,3, but the problem is at 6, you can see how they are daisy chained.

That's why I'm concerned, it's the common earth between the coil pack wiring.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

If you're worried about busting the stud, just extend the ground wires to another ground.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

I found a picture of a new wiring harness and the brown earth wiring is joined for 3 coil packs, in the rusty one is 4,5 & 6.

As I'm not seeing codes for only the last, I think it's just surface rust, and this week, I'll replace coil pack/spark plug 6 for sure, and have a poke around and see if I can wipe any surface rust off and gently see if I can remove the nut.

and take it from there


----------

